# USB failed after upgrade



## t4z3v4r3d (Jun 1, 2016)

After Upgrading from r300442 to r301090, I found a problem about USB(s).

This is what i have done:

`svn co https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/head /usr/src/`
and
`make buildworld & make installworld`
at last
`make buildkernel KERNCONF=Gn3 & make installkernel KERNCONF=Gn3`

After rebooting the system, I have no USB input device.

```
#ls /dev/|grep ^u
ufsid
ufssuspend
ugen0.1
ugen0.2
ugen1.1
ugen1.2
urandom
usb
usbctl
```

USB configuration in my Gn3 kernel:

```
options  USB_DEBUG  # enable debug msgs
device  uhci  # UHCI PCI->USB interface
device  ohci  # OHCI PCI->USB interface
device  ehci  # EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device  usb  # USB Bus (required)
device  uftdi  # For FTDI usb serial adapters
device  uvscom  # USB serial support for DDI pocket's PHS
```

Thanks and sorry for poor English .


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2016)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions.

Please read the bit about running -CURRENT.


----------

